# "Really small partridges"



## kingcanada

I thought that a few of the hardcore bird hunters here might enjoy a look at some different birds. I am on my second trip to New Mexico for scaled quail. They are 1/2 the size of huns. The plumage has an appearance like scales (see photos). Lots of public land and little competition for the birds has made for great hunting during this "low" bird year. Poor hunting for scalies here is kind of like poor hunting in North Dakota for pheasants, still pretty good. Limits are generous at 15 per day. Hunting in a T-shirt in January helps make for a good time. Knowing the whereabouts of 45 water tanks doesn't hurt either! These delightful little birds are linked to water, find it and birds will be near. Anyway, here are some photos:


----------



## Dick Monson

Great pics. That looks like a fun time and a nice break from this weather. Love your bird dog!


----------



## frank_lap_127

I already kept them in captivity with Gambel's, Valley's and Bobwhite and these smalls quails are amazing little birds. I hope I'll get the occasion to hunt some when I get in South!


----------



## kingcanada

If you guys ever get to go, the hunting can be phenomenal. 5 years ago when one of my neighbors was still a fire fighter in Carlsbad, they had a banner year. I remember putting up as many 20 coveys a day in better spots. I will never forget the one day I hunted alone and jumped 14 coveys in just over one section of land! This is first year I have hunted down there since he moved back, those hotel stays add up fast! The license is reasonable as an annual permit and 4 day permits are available too. Competition from other hunters is mostly limited to road hunting locals who seldom get out and walk up the birds. Most of that pressure is closer to town.
Dick, I'll have to send you a picture when I get my new pup. Katie there is 11 years old and starting to slow down, it's time to get a pup while she can still hunt. This way I won't be starting from scratch with the pup. I am getting a red phase border collie this time since more of those are predominantly white. That black coat sure heats up a dog. A panting dog is both uncomfortable and not drawing scent through it's nose, so white it is. I do feel a little guilty though, dividing my affection between both dogs is going seem a little unfair to Kate.


----------



## wburns

Awesome! I hunted them for the first time in AZ this year. Sure was a fun time. I look forward to hunting them again in the future. Gambels were also very exciting to hunt. I was told that NM was the place though for scailes.


----------



## kingcanada

Southeastern NM is hard to beat for the little sand sprinters. I have been wanting to chase Gambel's in AZ for some time now. A close friend grew up in the best Gambel's country and has told me precisely where to hunt, but hotels are terrible expensive in AZ. I may go there and camp out next year. For now, the memory of the 5 Gambel's I shot near the Florida's in NM will have to do!


----------



## ChukarBob

We've been hunting southern NM for dove and quail for almost 20 years, probably in about the same areas you hunt (when you mentioned shooting Gambel's in the Floridas, you gave me a good clue). My very first trip there, our 4 man group shot over 500 dove and quail, combined, and I was hooked. We go down right after the first of December so we can catch the reopening of the dove season and also shoot quail. We've spent a lot of time in the Floridas, big and little, as well as Tres Hermanos, The Cedars, etc. You're right about pressure -- there's not much and mostly it's guys who won't get too far from the road. The dove shooting can be spectacular, too, if you enjoy that sport. Because I don't have the time to drive down, I haven't taken my dogs; but once I retire around the end of this year, I'll have more time and might consider doing that.

New Mexico, like North Dakota, is just an automatic for me -- vastly different experiences in each, but each is near the pinnacle of what I look for in a bird hunting trip.


----------



## co_setter

kingcanada,

Great report - I have been wanting to hunt scalies for years, but had not got it together. Those photos may finally push me into a trip. I noticed you have boots on Katie - I assume they are required equipment???

FYI - I met you in NoDak this fall (silver Durango with 2 setters)


----------



## kingcanada

I remember. Thanks for the ride back to my car! The dog was getting tired after hunting all day for 3 types of birds. Dog boots are a must for hunting most places in the desert southwest. Good ones too, cordura comes up a little short on protection and longevity. There were even a few sand spurs that made it through her all rubber Lewis boots. Not very often, but it did happen.
The same can be said for your own boots/ shoes. I like to hunt in tennis shoes down there, but most of them have soles that are too soft to stop mesquite thorns. I had one come though the bottom of my shoes on my first day that first trip and it was worse than stepping on a nail. I got pretty crippled my it for about 4 days. Running behind a covey with a limp is not my idea of "fair chase"!
Those mesquite thorns also punctured on of my car tires if anyone doubts their destructive force.


----------

